# Sick of being a bread stick!



## Breadstick (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey, I'm 26, weigh roughly 140 lbs and I'm over 6ft 2. I eat like a pig and just cant put any weight on what so ever. Eating loads clearly isn't the answer for me so need some advice on what supplements are best to start on or a good diet plan. I haven't got a clue on all the different shakes, and proteins and that, so need someone to explain stuff in laymans terms really and maybe point me in the right direction on where you buy them from? I've also bought a weight bench so any help on workout plans or anything to stop the aching the day would be great. Thanks


----------



## sammym09 (Mar 22, 2010)

how much do you actually eat, and more importantly what do you eat?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate this will sound tedious and l apologise but what do you eat and what do you mean by "loads" ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

sammym09 said:


> how much do you actually eat, and more importantly what do you eat?


Beat me to it


----------



## Breadstick (Apr 14, 2011)

Well on a average day:

Breakfast will be a pint of milk, either toast and ceral or bacon and sausages buttys.

Around 10am : I'll have sandwiches, packet of crisps and a banana

Around Mid day : The rest of my sandwiches, pasty or pie, more crisps, chocolate bar.

Around 3ish : More junk like crisps or chocolate

Around 5ish: Have a snack when I get in, normally like hotdogs or a sausage roll, more milk.

Around 7ish: Have my main meal, could be anything from steak, chicken, pasta.

Around 10 : Bowl of ceral or toast.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

i always chuckle when i read that people think if they have 4 sandwiches a day and a main meal, they expect to be 19 stone monsters..... :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

So you eat sh*te basically ?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Breadstick said:


> Well on a average day:
> 
> Breakfast will be a pint of milk, either toast and ceral or bacon and sausages buttys.
> 
> ...


You eat like a girl imo


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

shamelessly copied and pasted from the welcome lounge sticky:

Diet.

(All the below applies to all newbie's regarding of the goal, i.e. lose fat or gain mass)

So forget the 3 meals a day you have been having in your life so far. This is not the answer. You need to switch so you eat every 2-3 hours. Its not hard and once you have switched it becomes 2nd nature, even if you have a demanding job.

Start by calculating what you eat each day at the moment. There are lots of things in the food you eat, but the 3 main elements to focus on are fat, PROTEIN and carbohydrates. So based on your daily diet currently work out the total amounts of fat, PROTEIN and Carbs.

Now compare it to what you should be having. You are aiming for something like APPROX 2.5 grams per KG of bodyweight from protein. It's likely you will be having under half this and I suspect only just meeting the RDA of about 60 grams. Don't worry, that's the object of this exercise.

This link has a great online database of food facts;

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/nutrient.htm

Carbs, this is vital to understand. There really are good and bad. You need to be eating good carbs. EG brown rice, lentils, sweet potato's, brown pasta and bread as secondary's. Don't forget your fruit and vedge, great good but fast carbs. So make your 4+ grams per KG up from the good stuff.

Fat, don't think that having no fat will make you thin, your body needs "good" fats. EG from eggs, nuts, seeds, lean meat. Fat amount should be about 30% of your total diet.

So, work out approx 30% protein 40% carbs 30% fat, as an example.

Ideally you want to be hitting the body with 30 grams of protein every 2-3 hours. Your body can't absorb much more than that, so the idea of eating massive amounts in one sitting is not a good one for newbie's. Remember the golden rules, balance, moderation and spread.

Ok they are the basic facts. Go to the nutrition forum and build from the stickies.


----------



## Breadstick (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't expect to be a 19 stone monster atall, I don't wanna be a monster. Just want to have alittle meat on me, not skin and bones. Yeah I do eat alot of junk, but I do have good meals aswell, sometimes I might not take buttys to work and do a chicken pasta instead.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

theres no point me telling you to eat this or eat that... i have no idea what foods you like. if your not eating things that your taste buds dont agree with, you wont eat it and give in.

you need to finds what foods you like from the main food groups; Carbs, Protein and Fats. then you go from there


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

You are probably lucky if thats 3000 cals and you are 6ft 2 no wonder your not gaining weight, you need to eat more and from good quality food, meat, fish, eggs and milk etc. Try 3500 cals a day and if its still not enough up it again to 4000, a routine like push/pull/legs and you're set


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You need to up your intake of decent food mate, starting with breakfast.

3 eggs on wholemeal toast, 100 grammes oats, banana, cup of coffee...as an example...


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

paul81 said:


> shamelessly copied and pasted from the welcome lounge sticky:
> 
> Diet.
> 
> ...


A link would have been ok


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Nothin wrong with sandwiches mate its the crisps and chocolate etc thats crap. Meat filled wholegrain sandwiches are great IMO


----------



## Breadstick (Apr 14, 2011)

So if I just eat better and more I should't need to use any supplements? I'm not a fussy eater, just suppose I'm just eating what I'm used to, and convenient.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

the thing is with eating more, if your not careful with what it is, you'll soon be admiring a 40 inch waistline. best thing for you to do first is to see how much protein you eat since they're the building blocks. ideally you'd want around 200grams of it per day, hence why some people (myself included) resort to shakes to help top it up. it can be a ball ache chewing through all that chicken/mince/steak.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Breadstick said:


> So if I just eat better and more I should't need to use any supplements? I'm not a fussy eater, just suppose I'm just eating what I'm used to, and convenient.


Basically mate you are what you eat and at the moment your a butty !!

Shakes are good if you struggle to fit in meals or struggle with your appetite.

CONVENIENCE is bollox if you want to achieve anything with your physique, you have got to forget all the nice things you enjoy and get used to eating a lot of very boring food on a regular basis.

Plenty of chicken, fish, pasta, rice, potatoes etc...


----------



## Breadstick (Apr 14, 2011)

All the things you mention like chicken, fish, pasta, rice, potatoes, I love um, just like the **** stuff aswell. Going to seriously have to change what I get when I go shopping then and start reading labels on what I eat.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

hey dont get me wrong, we all still eat some sh1te stuff aswell, but not 3 or 4 times a day (well some may still do so) cheat meals are what keep you sane.

but just remember to keep it in moderation


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Breadstick said:


> All the things you mention like chicken, fish, pasta, rice, potatoes, I love um, just like the **** stuff aswell. Going to seriously have to change what I get when I go shopping then and start reading labels on what I eat.


You need dedication mate. I was a little rake like you once but if you put your mind to it you can do anything. Doesn't happen without hard graft though. Taken me 3.5 years to like my body. Work hard and you'll reap the rewards


----------



## Breadstick (Apr 14, 2011)

Jesus, 3.5 years is a long time. Thanks for the help tho, kinda know in which direction to head now.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Breadstick said:


> Jesus, 3.5 years is a long time. Thanks for the help tho, kinda know in which direction to head now.


It is but I made mistakes and continued eating $hit like crisps and chocolate thinking it's ok. Was 9.5 stone and newbie gains got me to 11 where I plateud because I didn't listen and ate crap. Only when I started to listen and be dedicated did I progress from there.

Take your time man. It's not a sprint. Eat well, lift heavy and rest and you're away. Good luck!


----------



## dan5878 (Apr 16, 2011)

hi, im gaining weight myself , from the advice ive been given ive gained weight from 9 stone to under 11.5 by eating as much clean food as i can ie cut the crap/junk food and try to eat as much good food as you can,and calorie count to ensure you are getting enough calories ,then work out how much fat ,protien ,carbs you are eating, im no expert but ive gained weight ,i used to think that it was just a case of eat anything but i was wrong and now try to eat as good as i can and i have to protien shakes a day(unsure if i can mention the name) but it has 1200calories in it


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

dan5878 said:


> hi, im gaining weight myself , from the advice ive been given ive gained weight from 9 stone to under 11.5 by eating as much clean food as i can ie cut the crap/junk food and try to eat as much good food as you can,and calorie count to ensure you are getting enough calories ,then work out how much fat ,protien ,carbs you are eating, im no expert but ive gained weight ,i used to think that it was just a case of eat anything but i was wrong and now try to eat as good as i can and i have to protien shakes a day(unsure if i can mention the name) but it has 1200calories in it


Christ 1200 kcals!!!! I used similar stuff called mammoth 500. Just added chub! What you take?


----------



## dan5878 (Apr 16, 2011)

hi its inner armour ,hard mass


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

paul81 said:


> i always chuckle when i read that people think if they have 4 sandwiches a day and a main meal, they expect to be 19 stone monsters..... :lol:


I disagree


----------



## dan5878 (Apr 16, 2011)

hi its inner armour ,hard mass


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Bread is still good though, 100-120cal per slice 18-22g of carbs, granary is my fav, I find too much sugary crap food doesn't give me a quick energy fix but makes me pretty tired and lazy.


----------

